# Practice and practice.



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Keeping at it. 45 % on paper. Oak natty has different aim point.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice job keeping it right around the red circle.!

One thing that really helped me when I first started was to stick with one frame and get that dial in. When I first started I had lots of frames that I wanted to test out and shoot but I found every time I switch I had a whole nother learning curve with that new frame. When I picked a frame and stayed with that until I had my anchor and my release more solid I found that my groupings got much tighter. Once you know why you missed a shot, meaning something that you may have not quite got right or some elbow wasn't High Enough or something that you did wrong, then might be the time to start switching between different frames because you'll be able to know what happening when you miss so that you can make adjustments for that new frame. If that makes sense, the other thing that really helped was instead of being 10 meters out I bumped it up to eight meters away from the target and that definitely brought my grouping in and allowed me to focus more on my technique and form which is the most important part.

Practice practice practice that's my mantra even though it's freezing cold outside.

Looking great keep it up!

Cheers


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

you mite try to take a black marker and make a dot in the middle of that red circle to give you a focus point to shoot at.I think that vince is on to something with sticking to one frame....it'll all come together gust stick with it


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Thanks guys.

I will stick with my scout for serious shooting.

Only fire others for function test.

This group is awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

The Scout is a great first slingshot for sure! Honestly the thing that propelled my accuracy the most was going lighter. If you shoot ¼" steel with a very thin light bands you will be able to really focus on technique and it'll move plenty fast it hit those spinners hard. ¼" steel is at Walmart for under $5 and you should probably have less than a 5-pound pull on those bands or tubes and it allows you to really hold it and feel your entire body being in the right position every time until it becomes habit and muscle memory. At first I only had ⅜" steel ammo so I lightened my bands I bit and then I move forward until I was still on target around 7 or 8 meters. Just lightning the bands 25% really made a difference when I was using the 3/8 Steel.

Hope some of this helps, I struggled for several months to get on Target and be accurate and so I probably did everything wrong you can think of to get to where I'm at today. Just trying to shorten your trip to hitting a 30mm spinner must of the time.

.

Cheers


----------

